

Google launches Cloud Dataflow, says MapReduce tired - platz
http://www.zdnet.com/google-launches-cloud-dataflow-says-mapreduce-tired-7000030937/

======
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7945895](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7945895).

------
alttab
The article compares it to AWS Redshift or Elastic MapReduce, but I'd say its
more like AWS Kinesis.

